# Newbie Questions



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Someone mentioned a PM the other day...what exactly is that? Also how do you put a status up?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

DLAS268ers said:


> Someone mentioned a PM the other day...what exactly is that? Also how do you put a status up?


PM-Personal Message


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

DLAS268ers said:


> Someone mentioned a PM the other day...what exactly is that? Also how do you put a status up?


Go to the upper right hand corner. Click on your name, and you'll see a pull down. Status can be set on the 'Profile' pick and PM's can be read or sent from the 'Messenger' pick. You can also send a poster a pm by clicking on the envelope under their name to the left of the posting.


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Do PMs go to a persons email?

I see the stuff under other peoples names...but, not mine. So I gather...if I PM someone...they cannot PM back.


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

...also...how do I add stuff under my name?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Um...Where do I go to get it?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Upper RH corner. Click on your name and then Messenger.

It should also pop up if you have a newer web browser.

To change other stuff, Click on your name and then Settings. There you can change everything on a couple tabs. Play around. It's not permanent.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

DLAS268ers said:


> Um...Where do I go to get it?


If you look to the top right of your browser screen, you will see your user name - DLAS268ers and an arrow next to it. Click on the arrow and choose "messenger"

You should come to another page that shows the title "messenger" on the top left side. Under the title messenger, you will see a list of folders. To the right of these folders you should see "My Conversations" - this is where your PM aka Personal Messages are shown. By clicking on the title of the message, you will open yet another window which will allow you to both read and respond to the message.

As far as going to your email, your email that you signed up with notify your in the title that you "You have been sent a personal conversation" to notify you that you have a PM on Outbackers.com....by clicking on the link in that email, it will take you to the site to read your messages - pending that you are already logged on - if not, you will need to logon to read your PMs.

Also, when a PM is received, it will pop up on your screen when you refresh your browser or change pages. A number also will appear next your username showing you how many messages you have....


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone...ya'll have been most helpful!


----------

